#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  ICFAI  Hyderabad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*ICFAI HyderabadYear of Establishment:* 1984.

*ICFAI Hyderabad Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*ICFAI Hyderabad Admission:* ATIT.

*ICFAI Hyderabad Branches In Engineering:*


Electrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputers EngineeringInformation Technology Engineering
 
*The B.Tech - Program Structure (other ICFAI Universities)*
*YEAR*

*FIRST SEMESTER*

*SECOND SEMESTER*


*I*

Mathematics I

Mathematics II


Physics I

Physics II


Chemistry

Environmental Science


Thermodynamics

Engineering Mechanics


Engineering Graphics

Workshop Practice


Computer Programming I

Computer Programming II


Physical Science Lab 1

Physical Science Lab II


*YEAR*

*THIRD SEMESTER*

*FOURTH SEMESTER*


*II*

Structure & Properties of Materials

Probability and Statistics


Mathematics III

Measurement Techniques


Electrical Science I

Electrical Science II


Technical Report Writing

Discipline Courses (3)*


Probability and Statistics

 


Discipline Courses (1)*



*Summer Term*

*Internship Program I*


*YEAR*

*FIFTH SEMESTER*

*SIXTH SEMESTER*


*III*

Analytical Elective

Humanities / Social Science Elective


Discipline Courses (5)*

Discipline Courses (5)*


*Summer Term*

*Professional Development Programs*


*YEAR*

*SEVENTH SEMESTER*

*EIGHTH SEMESTER*


*IV*

Elective Courses (3)*

Internship Program II or Thesis


Optional Elective Courses (3)*



 
*Fee Schedule for B.Tech. Program (2015-19)*
*The ICFAI University*

*Admission
Fee (Rs.)*

*Caution Deposit
(Refundable)*

*Semester Fee 
(Amount in Rs.)*


*Domicile*

*Non-Domicile*


Hyderabad

20,000

10,000

85,000


Dehradun

20,000

10,000

55,000

65,000


Tripura

20,000

10,000

42,000

52,500


Jaipur

*

10,000

40,000

50,000


Jharkhand (Ranchi)

20,000

10,000

40,000

50,000


Raipur

*

1,500

29,950


Himachal Pradesh (Baddi)**

*

10,000

42,500



 
*Cut-Off 2015:* will be updated soon 

*Placement:* will be updated soon
*
ICFAI Hyderabad Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The University campus is spread over 25 acres of lush green area located at Central Hope Town, Selaqui, Dehradun that provides a perfect ambience for education. It has 220000 Sq ft built up area. The class rooms are fitted with latest teaching aids. The Academic Blocks cater to various academic programs of University in Science and Technology, Management Studies, Law and Education. It has a well established library, technical workshops, laboratories with latest technologies, seminar halls and an auditorium. It has sports facilities both for indoor and outdoor activities, cafeteria and meditation hall.
*Central library:* IUD campus has well-stocked library containing reference material, and Indian and international books and magazines. Subscriptions to industry information databases ensure that extensive research resources and publications with search facilities are available to students and faculty. In addition, the libraries contain directories, industry reports, and statistical compilations that provide timely and concise information for project work. The library facilities are open to all students and faculty members and are continuously updated with the latest books and journals. 

*ICFAI HyderabadHostel & Mess Facilities:* Hostel facility within the campus is available at IcfaiTech Campus in Hyderabad. All candidates who will be joining the campus at Hyderabad should stay in the hostel accommodation available.
*ICFAI HyderabadAddress:* ICFAI Institute of Science and Technology CPAD, 45, Nagarjuna Hills, Pujagutta, Hyderabad  500 082, Andhra Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Hyderabad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

